# diesel specific question



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So I am having the nothing steering issue nd the dealer each time I took it in for the oil change they told me there is no software update for my car 


anyone have the PI #

Also the trunk hangs up at first i thought it was the trunk button but even with the remote the tail lights blink and nothing sometimes it will take me a half a dozen tries before it opens kinda annoying in the rain


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sticky-steering-coverage-14232-letter-gm.html

For the trunk, what happens when you hold the trunk release button down on the remote? My ECO's remote trunk release works best when held down but it does release instantly when I use the button above the license plate.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> So I am having the nothing steering issue nd the dealer each time I took it in for the oil change they told me there is no software update for my car
> 
> 
> anyone have the PI #
> ...


mine goes in Monday for both steering an negative cable updates.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

i was told that pi # was for the "older" cruzes and is not specific for the 2014


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

Mine has the sticky steering too


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

Oops 2014 ctd


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

A co worker has a 2014 Malibu. Week old got the electric steering sticking problem too, they replaced the rack. GM is really having a hard time fixing this, what's wrong with the old hydraulic system. At least it worked


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i had a harness replaced that solved my trunk button not working

the remote worked fine during this


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mr overkill said:


> i was told that pi # was for the "older" cruzes and is not specific for the 2014


The rack replacement itself only applies to 2012 and earlier model years, and not just Cruze. Starting in 2013 GM changed the rack but they then discovered the programming needed to be updated. The programming update applies to all 2013 and earlier and most, if not all of the 2014s, regardless of trim. GM changed the programming coming out of the factory near the end of the 2014 model year run.

The best way to determine if your car needs this is to check your car's VIN against GM's recall/service database, or PM your VIN and dealer to our Chevy Customer Care folks here and they'll look it up for you.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Look at the label inside of your driver's door and check the build month/year. If it was built before July 1, 2014, it needs to be updated to the July '14 version of the steering computer software. If it was built in July 2014 or later, then it left the factory with the most recent steering software and they would need to look elsewhere for the cause of the problem.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Black20cruze said:


> A co worker has a 2014 Malibu. Week old got the electric steering sticking problem too, they replaced the rack. GM is really having a hard time fixing this, what's wrong with the old hydraulic system. At least it worked


Hydraulic steering works great on my Holden CTD, I suppose electric is cheaper and helps with fuel economy as no drive belt resistance.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

A few months ago, I talked to the dealer on the phone and they gave me the number so whenever I show up I can just show the tech and they don't have to research it again. I can check and send it over tomorrow.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ill take electric power steering over an added hydraulic system to maintain anyday. The sticky steering is overblown, yes I have it. I rarely notice anymore.


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

I've owned 7 vehicles and five I kept till they were roughly ten years old, my oldest 2 were 12 years old all with hyd steering never had a problem or any maintenance to deal with. It's not cheaper for for either party if you have to return to dealer for repairs/replacement


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, replacing power steering pumps and lines is super annoying when you live in the rust belt/ eastern Canada. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Ill take electric power steering over an added hydraulic system to maintain anyday. The sticky steering is overblown, yes I have it. I rarely notice anymore.


My sticky steering was for the most part a mild annoyance but it was worth getting fixed anyway.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yea its more of an annoyance ESP on windy days


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mr overkill said:


> So I am having the nothing steering issue nd the dealer each time I took it in for the oil change they told me there is no software update for my car
> 
> 
> anyone have the PI #
> ...


Hi Mr. Overkill,

Very sorry for this! I would be more than happy to look into this further for you, and possibly provide additional information. Feel free to send me a private message including your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

